# entp or intp



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

umphtieth thread.
sorry.

and it's in video because I didn't feel like doing another questionnaire.Just..pick something xD

nono, rather you not reply at all than if you would just "wing it". Oh dear, just checked some things. What a trainwreck


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> umphtieth thread.
> sorry.
> 
> and it's in video because I didn't feel like doing another questionnaire.Just..pick something xD
> ...


Hi, Dwelfusius! Suggest you take the DNardi MBTI test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes . It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to no choice. To get a sharper result pick one of the other four answers-- i.e. actually make a choice for each question.) 

Besides personality type (and alternatives), the result includes a good cognitive functions profile. Then, Post your type result and a copy of the cognitive functions profile.

With that information plus your video, it will be much easier for anyone to come up with a solid evaluation of your true personality type.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

First time I did one of these without filling out middle choices. Very different result than normally if you look into previous threads I opened. not sure how much of this is biased


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> First time I did one of these without filling out middle choices. Very different result than normally if you look into previous threads I opened. not sure how much of this is biased


Huh, weird. I took the same test and got ENTP even though I'm INTP. My Fe is really bad though.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

double post


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Judgment_Knight said:


> Huh, weird. I took the same test and got ENTP even though I'm INTP. My Fe is really bad though.
> View attachment 328034


http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...70-entp-intp-tine-symbiosis.html#post16263994
these are my previous tests, and the ones before -.-

I no longer have faith in them.Although I must say, this one seems to be most accurate.Previous ones i left too much ambiguity I think


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Do you leave the house occasionally?


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Do you leave the house occasionally?


eh.. yes 

I not quite sure I understand what exactly you mean?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

dwelfusius said:


> eh.. yes
> 
> I not quite sure I understand what exactly you mean?


ENTP it is. xD

(A poor joke, I'm sorry )

Something that might be helpful:

Inferior Si: http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html
Inferior Fe: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/135-MBTI-Form-of-the-Inferior-Functions (scroll down a bit)

Look at which one you relate to more.

Inferior Si for ENTP,
Inferior Fe for INTP


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Dwelfusius! Your profile supports 4 types equally well: ENTP, INTP, ESFJ, ISFJ.

Your video selects out one type: INTP. Seems to be a very good fit.

So, how could the test miss on E/I? That happens now and then. Thing is, many introverts find the extrovert life style (as represented in the questions) to be attractive. You know, being really sociable, getting out and doing things and having fun with others, strangers or good friends doesn't much matter, .... . (LQ! So do I.) They answer in line with how they think they _should_ be. But it's not who they are.

I believe you are solidly *INTP, "The Thinker" *

Only 3.3% of the population (ref. MBTI Manual), persons who type as INTP are logical, original, creative thinkers. Can become very excited about theories and ideas. Exceptionally capable and driven to turn theories into clear understandings. Highly value knowledge, competence and logic. Quiet and reserved, hard to get to know well. Individualistic, having no interest in leading or following others. Click *here* for a detailed description.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I think you are an ENTP. I think your lovely facial expressions show that you keep in very good contact with your Fe.

Your tangents about your colleagues always show really tactful Fe usage. You seem quite averse to saying negative things about them. This seems to be pretty non- Fe inferior (like in an INTP).

I like that you mention the quasi-fakeness of Fe. I think that shows that your Fe is definitely not dominant or auxiliary for you. But I think that your efforts to promote a positive feel-good atmosphere via compliments and such show that your Fe is not inferior, either.

I think that's the typical awkward feeling of moving into your third function. It doesn't feel entirely natural. But you still go to it sometimes.

And our inferior function makes us feel super uncomfortable. It scares us. (that's my impression, anyway. That's at least how I experience _my _functions).


Sonstiges:
Ich versuche immer mein Deutsch zu verbessern ) Kennst du irgendwelche Forums die du mir empfehlen könntest? (auf Deutsch, natürlich).

Meine Lieblingsyoutuberin ist Daaruum. Ich schaue sehr gern ihre Videos. Aber ich denke dass Videos zu schauen nicht genug ist... ich suche deswegen auch Forums.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

emberfly said:


> I think you are an ENTP. I think your lovely facial expressions show that you keep in very good contact with your Fe.
> 
> Your tangents about your colleagues always show really tactful Fe usage. You seem quite averse to saying negative things about them. This seems to be pretty non- Fe inferior (like in an INTP).
> 
> ...


Might I ask what your inferior function is?For the moment I'm in sort of a very emontional/stressy period and I keep thinking about doomscenarios all day, about losing someone with whom I have a large history.

And the description feels indeed accurate.It's not that I don't know how to use Fe, I can do it fairly well.But it just feels a bit weird.Like walking with nylons in slippery shoes.You can walk, you know the shoes, but you just are a bit less stable than you are normally.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

dwelfusius said:


> Might I ask what your inferior function is?For the moment I'm in sort of a very emontional/stressy period and I keep thinking about doomscenarios all day, about losing someone with whom I have a large history.


Another reason I think you have Ne dominance would be your ability to talk at such length completely on-the-spot and unrehearsed. This is Ne dom for you. Ne doms are experts at thinking on the spot. Even while they're talking they're thinking of what they can say next. INTPs struggle with this. (as do I). 

My inferior function would be Se.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Thanks for the info, Dwelfusius! Your profile supports 4 types equally well: ENTP, INTP, ESFJ, ISFJ.
> 
> Your video selects out one type: INTP. Seems to be a very good fit.
> 
> ...


Answers in post..somewhere ^^
Dear lord that video is crazy xD I barely finish half of my sentences.It's normally a bit less bad when I bounce of other people.

Ah yes, my users.If someone would ask me what I love about my job it's this. 
-Deep troubleshooting (Ti) through holistic understanding/being aware of all possible ways to go (Ne)
-Interacting and helping a lot of people (fe?) meanwhile making them love technology more due to a view on the possiblities(ne) and an understanding of it(ti)
-Variety(ne) in problems(ti)
-working in a predominantly NT filled workfloor with awesome colleagues to connect to and bounce ideas of (ne-fe).

Is that correct?

Also, according to enneagram I'm a 6w7.

Reactions that might pinpoint inferior functions ( this just for complete info: I did experience childhood trauma (apart from being bullied I mean) that I think might very well have an impact on this as well as enneagram)

Si-inferior Types
• Withdrawal and depression -_I go numb.Sometimes I explode, but always I go numb.Not feelingwise perse but more.Trapped in my head, I keep repeating conversations,facts,things I noticed or think I noticed,stuff like that.I go to a very dark place.Sometimes I become very emotional, but there is always this sense of hopelesness.The feeling that I try to crawl out of my head to come up for air but my thoughts just keep pulling me in untill I can have some new info,talk with someone,go do something like ride my bike.. _
• Obsessiveness - _I get maniacally obsessed with details where I normally am sort of..well, not. _
• Focus on the body - _had an eating disorder(14y-17y) and automutilated (12y-20y) 
_

Fe-inferior Types
• Logic emphasized to an extreme - _this does not sound familiar in any way,I am not more or less logical when I'm down/angry/stressed_
• Hypersensitivity to relationships - this yes, I can relate to that.But tbh I am always sensitive to my relationships.Maybe not when I'm fully rested and doing something fun.But it's certainly not RARE for me to be very sensitive to my relationships
• Emotionalism - using this definition _Emotionalism can also denote an inclination to rely on or place too much value on emotion when dealing with issues or confrontations, as opposed to resorting to reason when dealing with reality._ I can honestly say I seldom do this.Not saying NEVER, but rarely to not often.I even find it extremely agonising ,in the grip or not.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

> Your video selects out one type: INTP. Seems to be a very good fit.
> 
> So, how could the test miss on E/I? That happens now and then. Thing is, many introverts find the extrovert life style (as represented in the questions) to be attractive. You know, being really sociable, getting out and doing things and having fun with others, strangers or good friends doesn't much matter, .... . (LQ! So do I.) They answer in line with how they think they _should_ be. But it's not who they are.





dwelfusius said:


> I know this, hence the self-bias doubt, but I was very careful not to fill out what/how I would like to be, but just how I was before children/morgage/marriage/work.. (think 17-23), and also for once not filling half of the test with the middle option.I most certainly did not always take the more social version ,since stupid people are just stupid people,they bore me..And although I am a techie and love staying in with a *good *game (D:OS w00t), I used to go out of my way to meet people then, even stay in a café with my book until some interesting people came by.Also, I am shy, but that lasts 5 minutes maybe and maybe even less if the topic is interesting, I will talk to complete strangers for hours (at the jeweler about mbti xD). Also, don't know if this is i/e relative, I am someone that on a party says, oeh nice interesting conversation, 5 minutes later I can just go "this is boring" sometimes even saying it out loud xD with my friends, and move on to the next group. I 'm thinking that I kind of..gave up a bit due to so much sensor feelers in my vicinity.Nothing against SF but conversationwise they just can't keep me interested very long...
> 
> Answers in post..somewhere ^^


So, you are saying that you did not mis-answer on the test and that, based upon earlier times, you are actually an extrovert. Well, that does agree with the test result (and Emberfly).



> Dear lord that video is crazy xD I barely finish half of my sentences.It's normally a bit less bad when I bounce of other people.
> 
> Ah yes, my users.If someone would ask me what I love about my job it's this.
> -Deep troubleshooting (Ti) through holistic understanding/being aware of all possible ways to go (Ne)
> ...


Works fine.



> Also, according to enneagram I'm a 6w7.
> 
> Reactions that might pinpoint inferior functions ( this just for complete info: I did experience childhood trauma (apart from being bullied I mean) that I think might very well have an impact on this as well as enneagram)
> 
> ...


Agree, those effects could very well come from childhood trauma. Along with trauma from bullying, there are trauma-related reasons why you might come across (to some) as an introvert now.

ENTP is definitely not a bad fit. If you say you're an *ENTP*, you are an *ENTP*.


In case you ever want to read personality type descriptions check *here* for quickie blurbs and links to more detailed descriptions.

If you ever want to compare personality type function stacks, this is a useful chart ...


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

SiFan said:


> So, you are saying that you did not mis-answer on the test and that, based upon earlier times, you are actually an extrovert. Well, that does agree with the test result (and Emberfly).
> 
> *I'm saying that I feel this is a more accurate test result than very high TI/TE and quite low Ne.Not Sure which is dom but they are at least in the same ballpark, which is not at all what the previous results indicate.Hence my inclination to consider this one more accurate.However I still feel these tests are very bias sensitive thus I do not want to let that be the only source of deciding factors.*
> 
> ...


*THX!*

http://www.personalityhacker.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/ENTP-full-car.jpg
I found this and can relate to it very strongly, does anybody know of a similar representation for an INTP.I know it's from another system but it leans very closely to MBTI.


oh and thank you for helping


----------

